# What brush to use for Studio Fix???



## souraznhunnie (May 16, 2005)

I use Studio Fix but I've usually been using the sponge that comes with it to apply on my face....I've noticed it goes on more heavy than when using a brush and I use MORE of the foundation when using the spinge....SOOO which one of the MAC brushes are good for Studio Fix? I have tried the 129 brush because my mom bought it, but are there any other brushes that will work well also or is that the appropriate brush to use? THANKS!


----------



## PattyDuke55 (May 16, 2005)

Hi, I might not be the best one to answer since I've only recently started using the studio fix but I use the MAC buffer brush. I think it is #140 and so far I've been amazed at how smoothly it goes on and how soft and natural looking it seems to be.


----------



## jeanna (May 16, 2005)

I second the buffer brush! I use the small buffer #180 with Studio Fix. First I use the sponge to apply, then I use the buffer in circular motions to take away any excess powder. The result is a really nice, flawless finish that doesn't look too heavy or DRY, which I find is a common problem with Studio Fix.

This brush is kind of expensive, but I think it's really useful if you are an everyday Studio Fix user.


----------



## saramwrap (May 17, 2005)

I have a few recommendations, depending on what you're looking for.  Sponges aren't the greatest, because you can't easily control how much product you pick up and apply... and they harbor bacteria.

-  You can use a fluffy powder/blush brush, like your 129 (or the 150) for a very sheer application -- much like a finishing powder.
-  You can use a foundation brush like the 190 for a medium-to-full coverage application.
-  You can use a domed brush, like the 109 or a non-MAC kabuki brush (I swear by the Bobbi Brown Face Brush) and buff on in small circles.  

I use the 109 or my kabuki most often.  The buffer brush that Jeanna mentioned is good, too -- but I found it a bit more coarse and scratchy than a softer domed brush for buffing.


----------



## joey_zane (May 17, 2005)

I use the 187 personally as that's how the MA demonstrated it to me - it works really well for a light to mid application  8)


----------



## Juneplum (May 17, 2005)

i personally swear by the 136 for studio fix. it's my favorite poweder brush.. i always get a nice sheer application of powder with it!!


----------



## annaleigh (May 17, 2005)

I second the #190 foundation brush for studio fix  8)


----------



## din (May 17, 2005)

I use the 129 brush and the application is very natural.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 19, 2005)

I always use the sponge in the compact, but I heard #180 brush is great, so I'll probably buy it soon!

I tested it with #187 and its too light for my taste, I can't pick up the amount I want on my brush.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for these great suggestions!  I think it may be time for me to buy the 180 brush!


----------

